# Windy Spring



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Do other folks also think it's always windier in the Bay Area in Spring or is it just in my head? I swear every April the wind feels strong and in the wrong direction on every ride...


----------



## Pelley (Jun 28, 2005)

Definitely a sign of a change of seasons. White caps on the bay.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

It is windier in spring. Just looked it up. Don’t want to get blown away n been sailing the bay a lot.


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

One of our club members said our mid-March crossing of the GG bridge was the windiest he could remember. The cross wind was cold and scary that day.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

the GG bridge seems the most dangerous part of any ride especially if windy! ive seen numerous accidents and near-misses. sporty dudes racing in spandex and tourists taking selfies on bike rentals sharing the same crazy windy path and the results are written in the stars. i crashed myself two months ago at one of the narrowest parts when someone was coming the other way with wide moutainbike bars and me having wide bars as well and i hit the fence and went down.


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

That same club member advises, "Treat a tourist on the bridge as you would an unpredictable wild animal."


----------

